

How the CIA made Google: Mass surveillance, endless war, and Skynet - nkurz
https://medium.com/@NafeezAhmed/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e?

======
justcommenting
many of these pieces have long been known by curious people, but weaving them
together into a coherent narrative like this is quite useful. a few major
pieces are missing...mainly from the east coast...but i'll reserve judgment
until reading the second part.

i'd love to see some nndb-style infographics to accompany this work, since i
struggled at times to keep all the names and relationships straight while
skimming.

this is a truly sprawling--if sometimes incomplete and dense--origin story for
many readers' employers. i hope this work will prompt more of my colleagues to
be more thoughtful about what they're working toward and whose goals their
work furthers.

~~~
taway0000
it doesn't surprise me that this very interesting article(although written by
a pro-regime (=== compatible) "journalist") never made it to the frontpage

